# New to rats, Meet our boys!! :)



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

Hello, My name is Misty, I am very new to raising rats, We just got our two baby rats today, 

*Light colored is named "Fred"
*Dark colored is named "Scabbers"


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to the wonderful world of rats! They are very cute!


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank You!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute boys. Curious what are they on top of? looks like a rock on top of a tank?


----------



## hollysrats (Sep 25, 2012)

They're sweet 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

What cuties! Welcome!


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks you all!


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Scabbers is adorable. Mine was almost named scabbers and actually went by that name for 6 hours before I named her Sally.


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, We named the other one a different name then Fred.. LOL


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Hah. I see someone likes the Harry Potter series!


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

Welcome to all three of you! Fred and Scabbers and adorable!


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

Fred's new name is Merlin , I couldnt edit


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

NikohlasJosiah said:


> Hah. I see someone likes the Harry Potter series!


"Yes" My husband loves Harry Potter


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

They are good books. Merlin and Scabbers are adorable either way.


----------



## MistyRohrer (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks


----------

